# black box



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

As I was installing the rear ultra racing brace in my trunk I noticed a black box bolted to the trunk area on passenger side. Does anyone know what the purpose of this is?


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Same thing as the black box in airplanes. It's the only thing that survives any brutal demolition that makes you wish they just made the whole thing out of that **** black box. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i am guessing what you are looking at is the factory amp. its installed under the right passenger trunk cover.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

hmmm, theres an amp with the stock radio?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I thought the factory amp was on the driver side, I remember seeing this somewhere else on the forum... and a 'black box' isn't really black, lol.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I believe you're referring to item #8 in this illustration: http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/C/CC11365.gif


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I believe you're referring to item #8 in this illustration: http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/C/CC11365.gif


Wait, there's a speaker in the b pillar? :question:


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Wait, there's a speaker in the b pillar? :question:


The little ones up in the front? Yup!

Anyway, the black box is where the Cruze leprechauns live. If you steal their gold, you will be cursed with horrible MPG for 7 years.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> The little ones up in the front? Yup!
> 
> Anyway, the black box is where the Cruze leprechauns live. If you steal their gold, you will be cursed with horrible MPG for 7 years.


 I was referring to speaker #6 in this illustration. Although I do like your theory on the black box. Haha. I personally think it's there so the government can monitor you. There's also a camera in the rear view mirror.

http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/C/CC11365.gif


You're thinking of the tweeters in the A pillar. Seems like they would be really close to below the seat. I'll have to check it out during my lunch break.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I was referring to speaker #6 in this illustration. Although I do like your theory on the black box. Haha. I personally think it's there so the government can monitor you. There's also a camera in the rear view mirror.
> 
> http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/C/CC11365.gif
> 
> ...


Ah, those. I think #6 is the rear door speakers.

Hmmm... maybe they're government leprechauns...?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> hmmm, theres an amp with the stock radio?


the stock radio doesn't have an internal amp...instead it uses an external amp...it is the #8 in the pic above


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

never would have thought the stock radio would have an external amp, it must be like 10 watts!! i wonder if its possible to swap that out for more bang???


----------

